# F2L Multi Key Hole + ESlice Inserting(Pure C/E)



## Jorghi (Aug 25, 2011)

*Introduction:* While I was solving f2l I was checking out intuitive things and found out you can use the E Slice to insert C/E Pairs of ANY color. So you can solve the Left sides Edge, and the right sides Corner(vice versa). I also discovered a key hole type of way to do the same exact thing. But I'm not sure if recognition would be good(I'm CN), but this would require more pattern recognition imo.

*E-Slice, Pure C/E:* You would learn a lot more, probably more than what I already know from just practicing it yourself and finding out how it works. But I also made a case list because nobody can really teach you intuition.

*Basic Cases:*
FL Edge, FR Corner: 
E Slice -> E (R U' R') E'
Keyhole:U D' F U' F' D/D' F' L F L' D/U2 D' F U2 F' D

FL Corner, FR Edge: 
E Slice -> E' (L' U L) E
Keyhole:U2 D F' U2 F D'/D F R' F' R D'/U' D F' U F D'

After seeing what Multi, and empty slotting are, I'm calling this Pure Slotting!


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 25, 2011)

oh look


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 25, 2011)

I do something like this with Ms. I do cross on the left, that's why.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> you can use the E Slice to insert C/E Pairs of ANY color. ... I also discovered a key hole type of way to do the same exact thing.


 
I don't see a difference between these two things. Using [E : insert] _is_ a keyhole-type insert, is it not?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

Is "misaligned pairs" different from this?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 25, 2011)

Jorghi; I think you should PM me before you make threads and run them by me first. For the benefit of all >.>


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 25, 2011)

this is fairly welknown.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 26, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Jorghi; I think you should PM me before you make threads and run them by me first. For the benefit of all >.>



yes please.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm? It seems there is some moderation going on in here...

Dear Moderator,
I agree my post did not add anything relevant but I'd appreciate some sort of notification if posts are being removed.

On topic:
Nothing new (as shown by Kirjava's link to the thread that links waaay back, I use it in casual solving, not for speedsolving though.

But it can occasionally be vey usefull in FMC to complete blocks.
If I get "free" or "lucky" partial blocks with an corner or edge missing I always check for this type of insertions.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 28, 2011)

why not just do a D turn and then insert that way? no regrip needed for that, like an E slice needs


----------



## Godmil (Aug 29, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> why not just do a D turn and then insert that way? no regrip needed for that, like an E slice needs


 
That would be too easy. I wonder if there is a way of orienting all the the edges while doing this.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Godmil said:


> That would be too easy. I wonder if there is a way of orienting all the the edges while doing this.


 
same way you would with a normal F2L insertion, the D turn wouldn't change the U layer orientation at all, if you can orient all edges while doing normal f2l, you should be able to do the same with this


----------

